# Algae On The Rocks For Mbuna



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

I am having the toughest time doing this. I can grow it on the glass all day long but not on the rocks. I am using Colorado bolder and a 48 inch coralife fixture. Anyone have tips and tricks to this? I am looking at buying an LED fixture geared for freshwater plants will this help?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

For some reason it seems to take a little bit longer to grow on rocks. Changing to a freshwater plant specific spectrum (6700k maybe?) might help a bit.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I am currently running two 4100s, (I just had them around), a 6700, and a 10k and can grow algae for days on my rocks in my 6 foot tank. My 67 has a 6700 and a roseate bulb and I get about 80% dark reddish purple beard algae and 20% green. I think I'm going to switch the rose bulb out for a 10K to see if that changes things up.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I use a T5 HO with 10,000k and Actinic bulbs.

My tank has been up and running for about 5 months now,I started getting algae growth last month on the rocks.


----------



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

@ Notchback That's what I am currently running. Are t5's better than LED's for this application?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

ATXPeacock said:


> @ Notchback That's what I am currently running. Are t5's better than LED's for this application?


Not sure,never have used LED's.....

I keep my lights on for 8 hours,the other factor(s) is probably water parameters ?????


----------

